# Evanzo Erfahrung



## 5im0n (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo
ich habe vor mir einen vServer zuzulegen. Und habe bei Evanzo ein nettes Angebot für 8.88€ im Monat gefunden. Jetzt habe ich mal die Frage was ihr so für Erfahrungen mit Evanzo gemacht habt. Oder ob ich lieber wo anders hingehen sollte.
Gruß
5im0n


----------



## schutzgeist (28. Juni 2007)

Bin seit einigen Jahren bei Evanzo und soweit eigentlich zufrieden.
Das einzige 'grausame' ist der eMail-Support.
Dort hatte ich vor glaub ich ca. 6 Wochen eine Anfrage gestellt und vorgestern die Antowrt bekommen... 
Das Problem hatte sich aber nach einem anruf zwei Tage nach der Anfrage (eben weil keine Antwort kam) erledigt..


----------



## Ecthelion (6. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte bis jetzt, 2 Jahre bei Evanzo, keine Probleme. Bei mir hat auch der Support gut funktioniert. Aber das Webinterface ist ziemlich mies, wenn du also ohne ftp Programm arbeitest könnte das etwas unhandlich sein.

MfG

Ecthelion


----------



## modr (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

bin seit Jahren bei (L)evanzo. Ist ok, aber der Support ist wirklich nicht der beste. Er ist gut solange man einen normalen Hosting-Vertrag hat. Sobald man einen vServer hat geht er verhältnismäßig in den Keller. Du solltest mit Relativ langen antwortzeiten rechnen und ich habe es noch nie erlebt, dass sie direkt auf meine Frage geantwortet haben. 

Es kommen Aussagen wie: "Wir haben Ihre Problem gelesen und beobachten Ihren Server ...". Kein Ursache, keine Lösung ... 

Und wenn sie glauben, dass DAUs auf der anderen Seite sind, dann kommen richtige Märchen;-)

Leider gibt es auch keinen 24/7 Support. Also bei nächtlichen Problemen, die wenn freitag abend auftreten (Ausfälle und so) schön bit Montags um 9:00 (glaube ich) warten;-)

Sonst sind sie echt gut.

gruß

Julian


----------

